

Make Your Own Celluloid Ruby Gem - darkhelmetlive
http://verboselogging.com/2013/02/11/make-your-own-celluloid

======
DanBC
Disappointed that this is about ruby something or other, and not about
homebrew kodachrome.

(<http://hackaday.com/2009/12/08/homebrew-kodachrome/>)

([http://www.flickr.com/photos/dark_orange/sets/72157603226919...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/dark_orange/sets/72157603226919391/))

> _In this set you will find random photos and information on a project a
> friend has undertaken - a machine to make his own camera film._

> _Plastic and goop go in one end, and camera film comes out the other end.
> This is not a trivial undertaking._

([http://www.apug.org/forums/forum205/45479-film-coating-
machi...](http://www.apug.org/forums/forum205/45479-film-coating-machine-
homemade-flickr.html))

~~~
cowpewter
Those links are far more fascinating than "yet another ruby lib". I too was
hoping the original submission was about homebrew film or plastic. The
earliest plastic goods were made from celluloid.

------
richardjordan
I must be the only person who thought this was about the gem using Actor
pattern. Great write-up. I really appreciated it as concurrency was something
I've been looking into and was about to start toying with the Celluloid gem.
This was a really good, clear example with useful code. Thanks!

Of course, adding the word "gem" to the title might indeed help. Now, an
article on creating the material celluloid would indeed be awesome...
volunteers?

~~~
sandal
I'm really glad to see more folks discussing Celluloid and actor-model based
concurrency in Ruby, too!

If you liked this article, you may also enjoy "A gentle introduction to actor-
based concurrency"(*), which shows how to solve the dining philosopher's
problem using Ruby threading primitives, celluloid, and a made-from-scratch
actor model similar to what is shown in this article:

<https://practicingruby.com/articles/shared/plgjjonrkggl>

Disclaimer: I am the editor for practicingruby.com, and this is one of our
contributed articles (from Alberto Fernandez-Capel).

------
zeteo
I guess the hard part is getting a good supply of guncotton:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guncotton#Uses>

</tongueincheek>

~~~
alanctgardner2
Despite using ruby, I was immensely disappointed this article wasn't about
materials science. Misleading title, guys

------
darkhelmetlive
Sorry, didn't realize "celluloid" meant something else. Changed the title.

